# more junk



## mysteryscribe (Nov 1, 2006)

http://www.f295.org/DIYforum/blahdocs/uploads/testjunk1


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 1, 2006)

yep this one is a lot sharper that the other


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 1, 2006)

Makes you wonder what the baby rollie would look like.  Im not sure im almost two hundred bucks worth of curious.

by the way that was your paper and spool thanks again.  

Kodak supposedly made a really nice little bantam with the anastar 4.5 taht shot 828 film which is really unperf 35mm... Now if i had a bunch of those spools and papers I might go looking for a bantam.  Yes a hint there lol.. Just kidding.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 2, 2006)

It thought about running 35mm thru my baby rollie but I gave away my extra papers & spools , I have the 35mm adapter for my 120 (adult) rollie, have never try it


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 2, 2006)

I can fix you up with a couple of spools and paper if you would like/// L:OL


----------

